

Problems with Skitch 2.0 - lancewiggs
http://discussion.evernote.com/topic/29665-skitch-20-mac/

======
veidr
Wow, those are some seriously annoyed users Evernote has there. As noted in
the thread, the old version is still available (for now at least) at:

<http://www.macupdate.com/download/39932/skitch.zip>

I've never used Skitch, but have heard raves from so many people that I've
been planning to take a look at it; based on the feedback in this thread,
though, I made sure to snag the old version.

~~~
itsnotvalid
I just regretted to upgrade the mac app store version of the app to 2.0. You
know, the problem with app store is that you can't really use old versions of
an app. The new version completely destroy the useability of snapping and
destroy useability of sharing. Yes, they need tight integration with Evernote,
however, Evernote really isn't my favorite for managing images (I use Flickr
more) and they completely destroyed that too.

It's been too long that I saw such a degrade of functionality of updated apps
for a very long time.

~~~
superchink
Did you happen to try copying the application to another location before
updating, and over-writing the new version of an app updated via the App
Store?

I'm not trying to be difficult; it's an honest question.

------
risratorn
God what has evernote done? Skitch was perfect, it's the most complete easy to
use screenshot/annotation app i've ever used and is on my daily toolbelt since
forever but with this update Evernote totally ruined the experience. Why on
earth would they downgrade skitch? If they rewrote it they could as well just
called it Evershot and released it as a separate App.

I'm back to using 1.X for now.

Evernote, you guys have a long way to go with Skitch before it's back to where
it was.

PS: I do like the new design though, they made it "look" sexy, the problem is
that it's all facade :(

~~~
wamatt
_> Skitch was perfect_

Really? While I'm somewhat fond of Skitch, some of us find the UX rather
confusing. The menu's were cluttered, and for the most part does not operate
on common design patterns.

For example, nearly all image apps allow your to draw a box to crop. Skitch
re-invents the wheel, and asks the user to learn their method: Dragging the
inside border of the inner canvas. Yup.. actually had use Google to figure it
out :/

------
patrickod
Skitch has been in constant decline since Evernote became involved. There was
a period of months where it was rendered totally unusable for me because it
would crash when you tried to upload to a custom SFTP server (my only use for
sharing images). I bought Skitch with the hopes that it would at least
continue working as it was but I have been thoroughly disappointed.

------
latchkey
I heavily use this app all the time. I pulled the 1.0 out of TimeMachine. 2.0
is a mess. Don't upgrade.

------
caseorganic
Another example of a lie an acquiring company gives when they acquire a great
product. I use Skitch 10-15 times a day and won't update.

------
filip01
The design of Skitch was in many ways pretty bad. It's much better now.
However they seem to have removed 90% of the functionality, much of what
probably made people (at least me) use Skitch in the first place.

I remember how Phil Libin, CEO of Evernote, raved in a Stanford eCorner speech
about how proud he was to have acquired Skitch and how the Skitch founders saw
Evernote as the perfect partner to scale their product without interfering.
Don't think they're as happy now. Great speech though:
<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/author/phil_libin>

------
hanswurscht
Skitch 1.0.12 -- the latest version prior to 2 -- is (currently) available at
<http://get.skitch.com/Skitch-1.0.12.zip>

cudos to [http://www.tuaw.com/2012/09/20/skitch-2-0-is-like-
skitch-1-0...](http://www.tuaw.com/2012/09/20/skitch-2-0-is-like-
skitch-1-0-without-all-those-pesky-features/) for pointing this out

------
aytekin
Sounds like they have done the classic rewrite mistake.
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000069.html>

"When you throw away code and start from scratch, you are throwing away all
that knowledge. All those collected bug fixes. Years of programming work."

~~~
Hagelin
Sounds more like the classic we-need-a-client-for-our-service-so-we'll-buy-
this-general-purpose-utility-with-a-large-fan-base-and-remove-any-
functionality-that-doesn't-drive-them-to-use-our-service mistake. Don't have a
Joel link for it.

------
astrojams
"Head of Skitch" is the name of the job that was forwarded to me on LinkedIn.
They are apparently looking for someone to run the division in Austin which
includes about 30 employees. This person would be responsible for figuring out
how to make it successful, something that clearly hasn't happened yet.

------
btipling
What are some decent Skitch alternatives, something that lets you easily write
and draw on the screen shots? Preferably I'd like to share via Dropbox. I
already pay them so I don't see why I want to pay for Evernote too.

~~~
modernerd
Snagit is worth a look: <http://www.techsmith.com/snagit-mac-features.html>

It doesn't support Dropbox and it's not quite as good on the whole as Skitch
was, but it's the closest thing I've found (and it does video capture too).

If you don't need the annotation tools and just want to get a screenshot
online fast, Droplr is the best I've found: <https://droplr.com/hello>

------
lukeholder
ftp/sftp upload was the most distinguishing feature of skitch. All these cloud
snipping apps like droplr.com and getcloudapp.com all pretty nice, but have no
custom upload location (linked to their own cloud) and no annotation ability.

